# السلامة في مصنع الاسمنت



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (28 يونيو 2009)

ممكن اعرف من المشرفين الكرام السلامه في مصانع الاسمنت وكيفية عمل نظام سلامة في مصنع أسمنت


وشكرا


----------



## علي الحميد (29 يونيو 2009)

http://www.gosi.com.sa/arabic/images/smint.pdf


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (1 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكرا يابشمهندس علي الرد السريع وتقبل مني احترامي الشديد


----------



## احمدكوم (11 يناير 2012)

اخوانى الكرام​لدى موضوع ابحث فيه عن التزييت فى مصانع الاسمنت وارجو عونكم الكريم فى معرفة نوعيات الزيوت التى يتم استخدامها فى مصانع الاسمنت.....وهل هى متاحه فى مصر فى اى مكان لبيع الزيوت؟


----------



## Omar el shorbagy (12 يناير 2012)

عاوز تعرف ايه بالظبط عن السلامه في مصنع الاسمنت!!؟؟
انا اعمل في مصنع اسمنت و ممكن افيدك قدر المستطاع


----------



## صفوان اصف (13 يناير 2012)

علي الحميد قال:


> http://www.gosi.com.sa/arabic/images/smint.pdf


 
*الصفحة المطلوبة غير متوفرة*
فضلا تأكد من عنوان الصفحة​


----------



## احمدكوم (20 يناير 2012)

اود ان اتعرف على انظمة التزييت المتبعه فى مصنع الاسمنت اخى الكريم 
ونوعيات الزيوت وخصائصها
ولست اسأل عن السلامه فى مصنع الاسمنت تحديدا


----------

